

WebRTC p2p chat with built-in STUN and Websocket server - ClassicFarris
https://github.com/mehrvarz/rtcchat

======
mike-cardwell
Demo doesn't seem to be working. Bounces me off to
[https://timur.mobi:8077/](https://timur.mobi:8077/) and I get an "unable to
connect"

This sounds pretty nice, assuming it works as described. Video support would
make it much more interesting though.

[edit] Also. Says it has STUN support, but no mention of TURN...

------
bricss
Why not node.js?

